# Missing Door



## okslim (Oct 19, 2015)

Greetings all,
I am a member of several other sites but stumbled upon this one after recently purchasing a 2015 323BH. Tonight was the first time we had actually seen our camper. (Short version is we bought at a show after looking at similar models and floor plans.) So our dilemma is this: the brochure for the 2015 models shows pass-thru storage at the front. When we get there tonight we find that there is no door on the back side (side opposite the door). The brochure that advertises this feature was printed in November 2014. Our trailer was built in November of 2014. Another trailer on the lot, same model is missing the door as well and is a November build as well. So what do I do?

I am sure that if I pushed the dealer that I could get a refund of our deposit. But I want this camper.

Does anyone with a 323bh have a door on the backside? The issue with just putting one in is that the water heater is right there. So any door would have to be smaller in size. And that is fine by me. My dealer is going to contact the factory rep tomorrow to see what they have to say. Anyone ever run into this situation before? Suggestions?


----------



## GaryB (Jul 2, 2014)

Congratulation on your new Outback,

We purchased ours (323bh) in April with a build date of March 2015. When we first started looking at them in early 2014 they had the extra door, they also had wooden blinds on the windows, a title pattern floor and the wood grain and black applances. After speaking to an Outback rep at one of the shows he explained to us that in late August they were chaging some of the options to include privacy blinds, wood plank (look) floor and stainless appliances and for some strange reason no extra pass thru door. We managed ok without it, we have folding chairs in bags with a strings tied to them so we can pull them out.

We have been from New Hampshire to Florida to Michigan with ours and except for a few minor fixes we love it. There is a recall for the kitchen slid bolts which you want to make sure have been replaced before you take delivery.

Good luck and enjoy

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You mean 323bh...not 232BH....right??

I quickly scanned for the 323bh and I still see the door on the drivers side. I think that is a big deal, as accessing that storage could be very hard from the passenger side.

Link to pic with access door
http://www.stevesrv.com/console/watermark_large.php?src=10547


----------



## okslim (Oct 19, 2015)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You mean 323bh...not 232BH....right??
> 
> I quickly scanned for the 323bh and I still see the door on the drivers side. I think that is a big deal, as accessing that storage could be very hard from the passenger side.
> 
> ...


Yes, my apologies. My brain got ahead of my fingers when typing. I think it is kind of a big deal too since I can almost guarantee that whatever I am after will have made it's way into that far corner! Searching Youtube videos, I found more with the door than without.


----------



## AFRetRVr (May 24, 2015)

My 2015 does not have the access door next to the water heater either. I've thought about having one added, but before I add another door that requires additional maintenance I'm going to see if I can find some stackable bins that I can store those "in case I need accessories" in and fabricate a hook that I can use to pull/push the bins into/out of reach as needed. I'll let you know what I come up with or maybe we can bounce ideas off each other and come up with a good solution.


----------



## okslim (Oct 19, 2015)

I am trying to push the Keystone rep to just send the the door, frame, and hardware. I'll let you know if I make any progress. Right now my option to retrieve lost items in there is a 12 year old! But I don't know how much longer he is going to fit!


----------



## AFRetRVr (May 24, 2015)

okslim said:


> I am trying to push the Keystone rep to just send the the door, frame, and hardware. I'll let you know if I make any progress. Right now my option to retrieve lost items in there is a 12 year old! But I don't know how much longer he is going to fit!


My 13 yr old just past his mom in height so I have the same problem.


----------



## okslim (Oct 19, 2015)

So here I am 8 months later and I am no closer to getting a door than I was before. Keystone is no help, they tell me sorry about my luck and to see a dealer about buying one. Been to two different dealers and they can't seem to figure out what parts I need. Keystone is telling them they need a VIN number of the trailer with a door. Otherwise they just point them to a generic list of doors. I have no idea what the measurements are for this door though. Can anyone help me with measurements or a VIN number of a 2015 323 BH with the off door side storage door?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Start searching the internet for that model for sale at dealers. Many dealers do pictures or a short video of the trailer to post on-line. Look at some of these pictures or videos until you find one with that door and either get the VIN off the web site or call the dealer, explain the situation and get the VIN directly from them.

I just did it myself. Try contacting the dealer on this one to get the VIN.

http://www.rvtraveland.com/rv/keystone/traveltrailer/1679/Keystone_Outback_323BH


----------



## okslim (Oct 19, 2015)

See, that's why I asked. Hadn't thought about doing that. Was able to track down a trailer with the door and get the VIN number for it. Now back to the dealer to see if they can look this thing up! Thanks for the help.


----------

